# alte musik ,classical music of the Dardanians deprofundis ood query



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Iknow most nationality on this planette event sparse in nomber and unknow as they are, i was read an author who claim he was of proud Basque(this i know them friend whit em, i had a buddy in spain who basque).

And dardanian lineague, what the hell is a Dardanians never heard of them before, any Dardanians on talk classical please , who are they were do they come from, what Dardania? an ancient kingdom that vanished?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Rameau wrote an opera about Dardanus - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dardanus_(opera)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Better Dardanian than Darwinian!!


----------

